# Beinhart-Biketreff, Sa. 24.05., 14.00Uhr, Wi.-Schierstein



## Werner (22. Mai 2008)

Schon wieder ein Beinhart-Biketreff-Aufruf für den kommenden Samstag!

Während ein Teil der Beinharten derzeit auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee ist, werden wir uns wieder für einige Stunden in den Taunus begeben.

Wie üblich starten wir um 14.00Uhr in Wi.-Schierstein am Parkplatz in der Kleinaustraße.

Wenn ihr dabei seid, meldet euch bitte unter diesem Beitrag an.

Gäste, welche auf eigene Gefahr teilnehmen, sind immer gern gesehen.

Eine mögliche Absage findet sich bis spätestens Samstag, 12.00Uhr an dieser Stelle.

Bis Samstag...
...Werner


----------



## dedeibel (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe mein bike auch noch nicht so lange aber waere gerne mit dabei.

Ich komme aus Taunusstein und ihr startet fast genau an meinem Arbeitsplatz, haha.  

Klingt auf jeden Fall lustig, habt ihr auf dem Weg auch ein paar Trails dabei oder gehts eher seicht zu? Ich habe gestern was nettes hier auf der Hohen Wurzel entdeckt, war als blauer Pfad markiert. Ansonsten habe ich dort Parallel, etwas weiter Richtung Forsthaus noch einen gesehen aber den Einstieg nicht gefunden, weiss vielleicht jemand was ich meine?

(Antwort Bitte zur Not als pm oder in neuem Thread falls der hier eigentl. nur fuer Anmeldung gedacht ist. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. Mai 2008)

nachdem man mich gestern schon durch den taunus gescheucht hat,
kommt's darauf jetzt auch nicht mehr an.
bin SA dabei.

@deibel: trails müssen sein und die werden auch angefahren


----------



## picard (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Werner,
bin am Samstag auch dabei.

Gruß Michael

@Andi: Stell Dich nicht so an. Die Hohe Wurzel haben wir ja ausgelassen. Bis morgen bist Du fit!


----------



## prederik (23. Mai 2008)

Moin,

ich bin auch ein Neuer, wenn auch nicht gerade altersmäßig ;-) 
Ich würde gern als Gast mitfahren.

Gruss Hardy


----------



## a.nienie (23. Mai 2008)

picard schrieb:


> Bis morgen bist Du fit!


sir jawoll sir


----------



## Darkwing (23. Mai 2008)

Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei


----------



## Magicbiene (23. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen Werner, 

würde auch mal wieder mitfahren bzw.schieben 
bis morgen, 
Biene


----------



## rumblestilz (23. Mai 2008)

Und ich kann morgen nicht, weil ich auf Familie mache. Viel Spass Euch! Bis nächsten Samstag. Gruß, Frank


----------



## Mousy (23. Mai 2008)

Da fahre ich doch gerne mit.  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## f.topp (23. Mai 2008)

und ich darf mal wieder arbeiten toll, toll, toll   dafür gibs am So.  so richtig einsauf die trails....
lg. frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (23. Mai 2008)

dedeibel schrieb:


> habt ihr auf dem Weg auch ein paar Trails dabei oder gehts eher seicht zu? Ich habe gestern was nettes hier auf der Hohen Wurzel entdeckt, war als blauer Pfad markiert. )



Klar haben wir auch Trails im Programm, wie es Andy bereits bemerkt hat, sonst wäre es ja eher etwas langweilig. 

Lass dich morgen einfach überraschen...

Bis dann...
..Werner


----------



## Luzie (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Werner, 

ich bin morgen auch mal wieder mit dabei  

Bis später...


----------



## Tolpan76 (24. Mai 2008)

Besser spät als nie...
Komme auch wieder mit  

Grüße
Christian


----------



## rumblestilz (24. Mai 2008)

Des einen Leid ist des anderen Freud Da die familiäre Verpflichtung wegen fiebriger Erkältung abgesagt hat, muss ich jetzt wohl doch Rad fahren  
Frank


----------



## Silencium (24. Mai 2008)

bin auch dabei


----------



## prodigy (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Werner,
ich  komme auch mit - bis nachher  

Gruß, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happybikerin (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ihr!
Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei, bis später
die Alex


----------



## Silencium (24. Mai 2008)

vergesst das ^^


----------



## rumblestilz (24. Mai 2008)

Super schöne Tour in der (mir ein bißchen zu) schnellen Gruppe. Klasse Trails, mehr davon! Dickes Danke an Michael! 
Gruß und Prost! Frank


----------



## prodigy (24. Mai 2008)

War ne sehr schöne Tour heute, Tempo in der schnellen Gruppe fand ich prima - konnte ich nachher ein Stück Kuchen mehr essen    
Vielen Dank an Michael!
Daten Lt. Tacho 1120 Hm, 45,43 km.


----------



## picard (24. Mai 2008)

Die Runde der "schnellen" war etwas länger und höher als gedacht. Da die Tour improvisiert war, konnte ich leider nicht genauer planen. (Ob das kürzer gewesen wäre?  ) Aber ich hoffe das hat Euch nicht zuviel ausgemacht. Hier noch mal die Stationen der Tour.
Von Schierstein aus ging es über die Felder und den Eisenstangen-Trail nach Frauenstein. Dort trennten sich die Gruppen. Die tapferen, die mit mir mitfuhren erklimmten die Höhen des Taunus über das Lippbachtal Richtung Georgenborn. Die Gruppe entschied sich dort die Mühen auf sich zu nehmen und auf die Hohe Wurzel zu fahren. Der mühsame Aufstieg über die breite Waldautobahn vorbei an der Schücheneiche wurde mit dem "Blauen Punkt" belohnt: 250hm Flowtrail bergab. Unten angekommen fuhren wir wieder Richtung Schlangenbad. Den Kurort erreichten wir per Trail. Nachdem wir am Brunnen unsere Wasservorräte wieder Gefüllt hatten, nahmen wir über den Steinbruch und den Musensitz Kurs zu den Bärstädter Feldern. Über den "Hirschsprung" erreichten wir den nächsten Trail. Nicht jeder will hier einen Weg erkannt haben, aber ich versichere Euch, dass dies ein offizieller Weg gewesen ist, der nur "etwas" zugewachsen war. Dann ging es zum bekannten Zick-Zack-Trail und weiter über den Eselspfad nach Rauenthal. Aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Uhrzeit fuhren wir dann über den Radweg zum Hafen zurück. Angekommen sind wir um 18:20 Uhr.
Bedanken möchte ich mich nochmal für Eure Leidensfähigkeit ohne Murren habt Ihr die doch etwas zu lange Strecke ertragen!  

45km 1125hm

Bis zum nächsten Samstag

Michael


----------



## Mousy (25. Mai 2008)

picard schrieb:


> Die Runde der "schnellen" war etwas länger und höher als gedacht.



So kennen wir Dich.  

Aber anscheinend war Werners Gruppe doch schneller denn wir waren vor Euch am Hafen.  
Danke an die beiden Guides.   

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2008)

war ne super runde gestern.
bergauf ordentlich kurbel *ächz*
und bergab die felgen warmbremsen 
merci michael


----------



## Magicbiene (25. Mai 2008)

Hello Werner,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour gestern und den Powerriegel,
damit habe ichs dann locker noch Heim geschafft 
Grüssle, 
Biene


----------



## Darkwing (25. Mai 2008)

War eine super Tour gestern, ganz herzlichen Dank an Michael, der sich spontan als Guide zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Fand die Strecke richtig toll, hätte auch mit längerer Planung kaum besser sein können.


----------

